# Emerald is awesome



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Spraying out an exterior this week, and got a chance to use emerald for the first time. At 4 dollars more than duration at list price, the advantages to emerald are fairly apparent. This stuff levels out like old school ProClassic. It brushes out flawlessly. It is not ropey at all. It also has a weird characteristic that is quite nice. It acts like dryfall. I shot some soffits 2 feet over some tall hedges and overspray dusts out nearly instantaneously. For those who are concerned about adjacent properties, this product may be a great go to. For those of you who do spray a bit, I shot 10 gallons this morning and my forearms barely showed any dusting. No raccoon face. 

Also noticed another advantage of emerald over duration. For any of you whose guys get a little ADD and realize they missed a back lip on the fascia at the soffit and have gone back and hit it after the coat was setting up, there is typically flashing. I hate to admit it, but I'm ADD and OCD so I am usually that guy. No flashing. Not a bit. The touch up with brush to spray is identical in sheen. I am day 3 in using it and will have used a couple dozen gallons on this project by completion, but I am extremely happy with this product. 

If you use Duration as a go to exterior product, I highly recommend shilling out the extra 4 dollars a gallon for this product. For joe blow straight off the street it is 72. Forty percent off sale makes that roughly 44. If your schedule pricing is decent you are looking mid 50s for it day in and day out. 

Time for me to get Back to work.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What sheen were you using?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

seven


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Semi and satin


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice review Thomas :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What bases? The high reflective white is really nice.

What was the spread rate?


----------



## painterguy07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just used it yesterday, my new favorite as well


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is that your price 4$ more than duration? How much is it a gallon? Was this comped? How many gallons did you go through?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Spraying out an exterior this week, and got a chance to use emerald for the first time. At 4 dollars more than duration at list price, the advantages to emerald are fairly apparent. This stuff levels out like old school ProClassic. It brushes out flawlessly. It is not ropey at all. It also has a weird characteristic that is quite nice. It acts like dryfall. I shot some soffits 2 feet over some tall hedges and overspray dusts out nearly instantaneously. For those who are concerned about adjacent properties, this product may be a great go to. For those of you who do spray a bit, I shot 10 gallons this morning and my forearms barely showed any dusting. No raccoon face.
> 
> Also noticed another advantage of emerald over duration. For any of you whose guys get a little ADD and realize they missed a back lip on the fascia at the soffit and have gone back and hit it after the coat was setting up, there is typically flashing. I hate to admit it, but I'm ADD and OCD so I am usually that guy. No flashing. Not a bit. The touch up with brush to spray is identical in sheen. I am day 3 in using it and will have used a couple dozen gallons on this project by completion, but I am extremely happy with this product.
> 
> ...


This is all part of what I pay attention to when keeping an eye on new products unfortunately you've described everything so far what I get out of a twenty five dollar paint. 72.00 bucks?! So I'll need a whole lot more to justify spending big money like that.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> This is all part of what I pay attention to when keeping an eye on new products unfortunately you've described everything so far what I get out of a twenty five dollar paint. 72.00 bucks?! So I'll need a whole lot more to justify spending big money like that.


Why do people look at it like its so dam expensive. I've been painting over crap paint for years. It never stands the test of time. Geographically, behr may be all that in Ohio, but I am in a testing oven for not only extreme heat but high humidity. I live in a giant basin near the gulf. If spending an extra hundred or three for a paint that truly holds up in my climate is gonna break the bank, than explaining how the reprint cost will be in half the lifespan makes it a moot point. I'm not in the business of short term. I'd honestly hope if I return to a customers home in less than a decade it is for completely different project. I am 100 percent referral based and never had a problem with material cost. It is what it is. 


My justification is based on Duration because I have been using that since before its release. And they are still going strong.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Is that your price 4$ more than duration? How much is it a gallon? Was this comped? How many gallons did you go through?


List price for satin exterior Msrp price is 72. On average in all bases and sheens the price is about 4 dollars more. I buy in bulk during large sales and bring it back in to be tinted when the jobs arise. Went through 27 on this particular job. The finish on the gutters looks factory. And that was shooting in 98 degree full sun exposure.


Ironically, the first 15 were comped because of a tinting failure in metallic glaze. I had rebilled SW for the error and they comped AND paid out to reimburse for the mistake. Had the homeowner not added another room to the scope of work 3 weeks later, no one would have ever known that there was excess black tint in the base and metallic glaze. Get that level of follow through from Home Depot.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

It's nothing to do with price. it comes down to capabilities and characteristics for a price. If you can get all that for 25 then there must be some thing or two it does to justify spending a buck more. That's how shop. Cleveland is known for extreme weather systems. 95-100 and high humidity past couple weeks. 68 at night. Heavy snow in Jan to 65 degrees and sunny the day after.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So emerald could be cheaper than aura?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Dunno, what's auras price? My local BM is hit and miss on service.


----------



## Number Two (Sep 29, 2011)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Just saw this in the SW store today and asked. Great info. keep it coming.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Dunno, what's auras price? My local BM is hit and miss on service.


50ish

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. It's hard to try a new product until a few good painters sell you on it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This reminds me of when the proshot came out.

"oh it's new and it sparkles and so fun and great!":thumbsup:

There are some that love to use the newest stuff out there.

I'll stick with my tried and true colorplace...


----------

